
How “group velocities” can exceed speed of light without carrying info (2000) - keyi
http://www.gregegan.net/APPLETS/20/20.html
======
nabla9
Science magazines like New Scientist have roughly once per year sensational
faster than light scam article that uses group velocities as excuse to make
headlines. First half of the article is a buildup, then they have one or two
sentences that mention it's actually group velocity in action.

